# My 3 arm rig



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will I thought after seeing many styles of the A Rig I would try my own hand at it.It has three arms so it's legal for OHIO and only cost about $2.50 to make.Let me know what you think.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's pretty cool What you use to make it?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

JB weld putty 0.41 ss wire and 1 aluminum rivet. I saw a you tube video and fingered I would try it out.This is the first one.You can probably make about five of them with one stick of putty.And they are hard as a rock when it is all seid and done.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You can run more arms, just 3 hooks. Looks good though!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I like that! Would work great for trolling a single pole behind a yak. Nice work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Mark. I like the paint scheme too.


----------

